# When Do I eat after a protein shake.



## hunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a question that I would appreciate your help on. I know the basics of supps and how to incorporate them into my diet and nutrition. I don't what to gain anymore mass, so immediately after I workout I drink a protein shake and eat a plain bagel or 3 slice of white bread with jelly. My question is how long after that should I eat a regular meal?


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 19, 2009)

Why are you talking about supps and not about calories?  What do you think supps have to do with your question?   And why are you eating a plain bagel or 3 slices of white bread with jelly? To me, I see..."starch and sugar, or starch and sugar"


----------



## QuestionGuy (Oct 20, 2009)

hunter said:


> Hey guys, I have a question that I would appreciate your help on. I know the basics of supps and how to incorporate them into my diet and nutrition. I don't what to gain anymore mass, so immediately after I workout I drink a protein shake and eat a plain bagel or 3 slice of white bread with jelly. My question is how long after that should I eat a regular meal?



well....when you say that you dont want to gain any more mass, that to me translates into, you want to loose all that extra fat you got on you......a protein shake after a workout is a very god thing, but why the bagles and the bread wiht jelly?......after drinking a protein shake you can wqait three hours to eat or wait 30 minutes to eat, its up to you whenever you feel hungry again...


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2009)

I recommend reassessing the relationship between calories and losing/maintaining/gaining body weight. Feel free to ask questions.

Once you are familiar with that relationship, you'll understand why the statement, "I don't what to gain anymore mass, so immediately after I workout I drink a protein shake and eat a plain bagel or 3 slice of white bread with jelly" is illogical.


----------



## hunter (Oct 20, 2009)

m11 said:


> I recommend reassessing the relationship between calories and losing/maintaining/gaining body weight. Feel free to ask questions.
> 
> Once you are familiar with that relationship, you'll understand why the statement, "I don't what to gain anymore mass, so immediately after I workout I drink a protein shake and eat a plain bagel or 3 slice of white bread with jelly" is illogical.



I understand the relationship. I have read all over different magazines and other sources that after a workout you should drink a fast absorbing protein shake and fast absorbing carb. A approximately .25 per pound of carb and protein combined. Since I'm 230 that equals 57.5. 40 from protein and 8 from carb. I know the calories are higher, however I still fall below my caloric intake. 12 x 230 = 2760.


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2009)

Three things:

-As long as you stay at maintenance, you won't gain mass.

-You can feel free to eat again whenever you'd like after your post workout meal. 

- You are not required to specifically consume a shake post workout---solid food works too. The calories in a shake are fundamentally the same as the calories in solid food. Feel free to use shakes and food interchangeably.


----------

